# Any way to make my Le Champ Ti Heat quieter?



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

I just received my Motobecane Le Champion Ti Heat (56cm frame) equipped with SRAM Rival a few days ago and it's a sweet riding bike. I think I definitely got my money's worth and then some with this purchase.

I just have one issue with the bike that is not a critical functional problem but more of an annoyance... Whenever I click the shifter paddle to go down to the smaller chainring, the SRAM Rival front derailleur snapping into position would make the frame ring with a loud (and I mean LOUD) "CLANG!"

Is there any way to dampen that loud ringing CLANG? On my first ride, the first time I downshifted, that CLANG caught me by surprise and I almost fell off the bike. 

Maybe spraying some expanding polyurethane foam into the frame to fill it up so it won't ring like a hollow bell? (Don't know how much weight that would add to the bike though.. It's such a pity to have to add weight to this 18-lb. bike!)

Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## newsman787 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've got same bike in 48cm size and I have no such noise. Might take it to a shop to have it checked out. Mine runs quiet.


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm suspecting there might be a bit too much tension on my front derailleur cable. I'm going to try adjusting that when I get home. (crossing fingers)


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

I've heard a lot of comments on SRAM being loud, but never this. Something is wrong. I would hope you are right about the cable, otherwise you should be able to see what is going on after go get off the bike and run it through some shifts. My Ti is Campy so I can't comment on SRAM other than what I have heard.


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

I checked my front derailleur cable tension and it is indeed a bit too taut. Upshifting to the big chainring with that much cable tension actually throws the front derailleur cage a bit too far outside, and it causes the big chainring's teeth to rub against the inside of the cage.

I backed off the cable tension a bit so that there isn't nearly as much spring snap when downshifting to the smaller chainring. Now the cage alignment is pretty much spot-on and the CLANG! is not quite as loud anymore, but I think it's still loud enough to make people turn heads. 

Just out of curiosity I mounted some water bottle cages, and on today's ride I left my Camelbak at home and carried water bottles in those cages instead. The CLANG! got even quieter still. I'm guessing the water bottles dampened the hollow ringing of the titanium frame tubes.

SRAM shifters are indeed pretty loud, it seems. My old carbon fiber bike with Ultegra also makes a loud SNAP when downshifting the front derailleur from the big ring to small, but the carbon frame doesn't make that metallic ring like the titanium frame does.

Well, at least I got the CLANG under a measure of control. In the future maybe I'll experiment with a removeable piece of foam insulation inserted into the seat tube to see if I can dampen it some more.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

*BD Le Champ Ti*

So how do you guys like the BD Ti? I've got an old '97 Cannondale that I bought in '98 that is just about done in. I was recently re-employed and wanted to celebrate by buying a new bike. 
I've almost got it narrowed down to the Ti with the SRAM Rival group set. I don't want Carbon and was leaning towards a steel frame. I've researched to the point where a compact 50/34 will work ok with the 11-28 cassette they offer. It gives me the gear range I need here and even gets me a little more granny gear...which is always helpful. I also want to get away from the triple. I always had problems keeping it tuned,. 
I'm about 6'0 (and shrinking) with a 33 inseam and 34 sleeve. They have a 56 and a 59 cm model and the 56 seems like it will work just about right. My Cannondale is a 58 and always seemed a little 'big' even though it was fine and the numbers worked with regards to my dimensions. 
I don't want to race. I've been riding a lot more lately and want to do long rides and even work up to centuries. I ride mostly for fitness and pleasure so I'm looking for a more comfort oriented ride.
One bike I looked at seriously was the Salsa Pistola but they don't make them anymore. I can get a demo for $1500 but it only has a 12-25 cassette and I don't want to spend more money changing out the cassette to a 11-28. The frame on it is also a little odd and looks like it might be too upright. 
How is your positioning on the Le Champ Ti? Do you find your posture comfortable or are you stretching out? 
Thx.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have had mine for a year. I built it up from the frame as I ride Campy. There is a big gap between the 56cm and 59cm frames; the 56 is a bit too small and the 59 is a bit too big, for me. Other than that, the bike is very polished and looks to be a quality build. It is more relaxed than aggressive and rides like a dream. I have seen nothing, either in the building or riding that would give me any concern, and I would build another one in a minute.


----------



## martywoodman (Jan 10, 2010)

*Love my Moto Ti*

Bluegrass, I am in Tennessee and I like the compact. I'm coming off a triple also and this does the trick for these hills 'round here. I'm 5'10 1/2 but long legged and I got a 59. I am stretched out, but that's how I like it. Depending on how long your legs are you could use a 56. I used the Competitive fit calculator online and compared it to the geometry from the Moto ti website and I'm real happy with the bike. I'll be riding it at 3 state 3 mountains on Saturday in Chatanooga. Check out the photo!


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

> So how do you guys like the BD Ti?


I like the ride quality of mine. Solid and responsive.

I bought the 56cm frame even though I'm only 5'9". I needed the bigger frame because I like riding with a stretched out posture with the seat set forward (like on a tri-bike).

To achieve that riding posture I did have to swap out the stock Ritchey seatpost (which seems to have a pretty big setback) to a Nashbar zero-setback carbon seatpost. Works out very well for me.

Considering the durability of the titanium frame, I figure this is probably the last bike I will ever need to buy.


----------



## newsman787 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Like the Ti Heat, too*

I've had my Ti Heat since early this year and already has done well in more than 1,000 miles it's traveled. It's 48 cm and fits perfectly. We'll both be in 3 State 3 Mountain in Chattanooga on Saturday.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

martywoodman said:


> Bluegrass, I am in Tennessee and I like the compact. I'm coming off a triple also and this does the trick for these hills 'round here. I'm 5'10 1/2 but long legged and I got a 59. I am stretched out, but that's how I like it. Depending on how long your legs are you could use a 56. I used the Competitive fit calculator online and compared it to the geometry from the Moto ti website and I'm real happy with the bike. I'll be riding it at 3 state 3 mountains on Saturday in Chatanooga. Check out the photo!


Outstanding! That is exactly what I was going to do to mine. I already have the Brooks B17 and want to wrap the bars in the Brooks leather tape so your photo is "my bike". Thanks for the photo...it looks great!


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

martywoodman said:


> Bluegrass, I am in Tennessee and I like the compact. I'm coming off a triple also and this does the trick for these hills 'round here. I'm 5'10 1/2 but long legged and I got a 59. I am stretched out, but that's how I like it. Depending on how long your legs are you could use a 56. I used the Competitive fit calculator online and compared it to the geometry from the Moto ti website and I'm real happy with the bike. I'll be riding it at 3 state 3 mountains on Saturday in Chatanooga. Check out the photo!


Marty, how much does your bike weigh?

thanks.


----------



## martywoodman (Jan 10, 2010)

*Moto Ti Heat weight*

When I got it, it was under 18 lbs. It's a bit heavier now with the mini pump, Brooks saddle, the bottle cages and saddle bag. Still light enough to wanna scream up those hills!


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

Lol...thanks. I already scream up hills...you can hear me *****ing for miles.
I figured I'd pile on the pounds with pedals, the Brooks and assorted items. I'll probably end up with a 56 which should shave a few ounces from the 59. My current bike weighs 24.5 and I just didn't want to upgrade and then be heavier than what I already have. 

thanks.


----------

